# [SOLVED] ICH8 + lm_sensors = nur Super I/O chips?

## Dragonix

Hi, hab heute mal den Guide hier durchgemacht:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/LM-Sensors

Und hier ist mein Problem:

"und nun steht man vor der Auswahl "ISA" oder "smbus""

Ich nicht. ISA tut nix (im Kernel aktiviert) und smbus findet nur eeprom, und das modul kann nicht geladen werden?!

Das einzige wo er was findet, ist beim Super I/O chip, nämlich den 'ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors', allerdings wird im Wiki Artikel nichts von "Super I/O Chips" erzählt, und auch der Satz (und nun steht man vor der Auswahl "ISA oder "smbus"...) hört sich nicht so an, also ob "Super I/O Chips" eine alternative ist. Wenn ich aber bei sensor-detect weder ISA noch smbus auswähl, geht alles (denk ich zumindest, ob die Werte stimment steht auf einem anderen Blatt  :Wink: )

Schlussfrage: Passt das, wenn ich nur einen "Super I/O Chip" hab?

MoBo ist ein "Gigabyte DS-3; Rev 3.3"

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6300+

Btw, im Kernel hab ich unter "Hardware Sensors Chip support" testweise alles als Modul kompiliert, da ich keine Ahnung hatte, was ich davon hab (bzw was im ICH8 / i82801 verbaut ist)...

Danke! Schönes WE und evtl schöne Ferien  :Wink: 

Edit: Das ist mal der output

 *Quote:*   

> sensors-detect
> 
> # sensors-detect revision 4171 (2006-09-24 03:37:01 -0700)
> 
> This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need
> ...

 

von sensors-detect wenn ich mal alles aktivier (auser die TV Karte  :Wink: )

Achja, und sensors wirft dann als device:

 *Quote:*   

> sensors
> 
> it8718-isa-0290
> 
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> ...

 

aus.

Edit: Bin ich eigentlich blind oder interpretier ich die Seite falsch: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices

Da steht bei 

 *Quote:*   

> Intel  	 Core, Core 2 	 yes 	 coretemp 	 	 2.6.22 	 (2007-03-25) Integrated sensor in CPU. Driver contributed by Rudolf Marek.

 

als modul: coretemp da. Das find ich im Kernel (2.6.20-r :Cool:  aber nicht   :Shocked: 

SOLVED, denk ich zumindest (Super I/O Chips sollten reichen, zumindest ist nur davon was in der Config zu finden): Hier ein schönes Config File für dieses MoBo: http://khali.linux-fr.org/devel/lm-sensors/sensors-Gigabyte-965P-DS3.conf

Bzgl coretemp weiss der/die/das englische wiki mehr: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_Core2_Duo

----------

